# [ROME] Str33t5!



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

_Some of the most beautiful streets of Rome_

_*1* Around Spanish Steps*_
_Via del Corso, Via Condotti, Via del Babuino, Via delle Carrozze, Via Borgognona, Via Mario dei Fiori, Via Frattina, Via Margutta_


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

I like you!!
You post great pics!!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you have more pictures of Rome?

I like these pictures but i would like it see more

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

maayan said:


> I like you!!
> You post great pics!!


Thank you


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Ralphkke said:


> Do you have more pictures of Rome?
> 
> I like these pictures but i would like it see more
> 
> Thanks for sharing them.


Yes, look at my sign :yes:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Totally amazing. Totally beautiful.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow... Rome is ridiculously breathtaking! :cheers:


----------



## Johnnydemattos (May 3, 2007)

Stylish nice and cute .


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hahah I can imagine how the Giorgio Armani or the Bulgari stores must get CROWDED on Xmas time haha. It would be just like here with the popular stores.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

_*2* Between Trevi Fountain and Spanish Steps*_
_Via Condotti, Via della Vite, Vicolo delle Orsoline, Via del Tritone, Galleria Aberto Sordi, Via della Pilotta, Via del Lavatore_


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful, thanks


----------



## mybeer (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't you mind if I'll use some of those picts as my desktop? 



>


Where exactly this place is? Is it a kind of commercial centre? Could you tell me something more about that..


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

^^ 
Credo sia la galleria in Piazza Colonna.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Rome's shopping...










Queue!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very beautiful street. modern and old combination.


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

mybeer said:


> Don't you mind if I'll use some of those picts as my desktop?
> 
> 
> 
> Where exactly this place is? Is it a kind of commercial centre? Could you tell me something more about that..


Along Via del Corso... It's the Galleria Alberto Sordi (ex Galleria Colonna)


----------

